# Replacement Conveyor Belt



## jameshanson88 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a good cheap supplier for conveyor belts. I may be able to pick up an EZ Tech 8 foot by 24" conveyor for super cheap. But it needs a new belt (I think its about 196" x 24" total). I'm not sure the price of a belt though. I'm kind of hoping to keep it under or around $200 if at all possible. But if the belt is going to cost me upwards of around $300-500 I may just as well buy a Little Buddy so at least I have a warranty.

Here's the dryer:

Conveyor dryer - t-shirt printing equipment and supplies


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi James,

I just got a quote from this company for a replacement belt:
GreenBelt 
The belt that I need replaced is just over 6' long, 20" wide. The quote was just under $200.00, which is not cheap, but better than I thought it would be.

Something else I learned, which may be helpful to you is this: You can repair your existing belt with some pieces from and old belt. Stitch the patches to your existing belt where you've got holes or tears with "Nomex" thread. Nomex is heat resistant, very important! Some of the companies who make the belts will also sell you a repair kit that includes these items for you to do your own repair work.

Good luck!
Sue


----------

